# Blackmoor Monday 16th December



## richart (Nov 28, 2019)

Further to SteveW86's thread on a game in Hampshire, I am happy to host some forumers at Blackmoor on Monday 16th December. Tee off at 09.30

Players that showed an interest :

Richart
SteveW86
IanM
Imurg
Cake
Jobr1850
Dufferman
Topoftheflop
Dave Sanders
Jeremy Cave
Lee Yates
Geoff Reeve

The last three names are members that can sign three guests in each. Guest rate is Â£30 during the week from memory.

Please confirm if you can still play on this thread. 12 would be a good number as we can play in three balls which should get us round fairly quickly. Halfway hut will be open for food and drink.m

Might be able to squeeze three more on, so if you are not on the list but interested add your name as a reserve.

Reserve : Oddsocks


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## Cake (Nov 28, 2019)

I am also in!


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm in, thanks Rich!


----------



## Dando (Nov 29, 2019)

sorry, I wont be able to make this now as I need to be in London for a meeting


----------



## IanM (Nov 29, 2019)

I sorting out the work calendar, hope to confirm later today.  But expecting to be there!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2019)

I could be there


----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			sorry, I wont be able to make this now as I need to be in London for a meeting
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem James.


----------



## IanM (Nov 29, 2019)

Ok - Diary sorted.....  count me in please!! 

(there's a small chance of events on 12th messing this up, but it I hope it is too close to it to make a difference)


----------



## dufferman (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey, if there is space, I'd love to jump in on this?


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2019)

dufferman said:



			Hey, if there is space, I'd love to jump in on this?
		
Click to expand...

That is fine Adam. I will add you to the list of players.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 4, 2019)

Put me down as a sub please rich.


----------



## richart (Dec 4, 2019)

Oddsocks said:



			Put me down as a sub please rich.
		
Click to expand...

Will do.


----------



## dufferman (Dec 5, 2019)

richart said:



			That is fine Adam. I will add you to the list of players.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## richart (Dec 13, 2019)

Aiming to get to club for 09.00, and then tee off shortly afterwards. Tee is not booked so just take our chances. The halfway hut will be open for drinks and food.

Suggest we meet in the pro shop, so you can be signed in.

Forecast doesn't look too bad !

Oddsocks there is a space for you if you would like it. If anyone can not play please let me know asap.

Will do a very quick draw on the day. If you need to get away quickly let me know and I will put you out first with Imurg. Couple of threes and a couple of fours by the looks of it.


----------



## IanM (Dec 13, 2019)

Really sorry. Election result means I'm out of circulation next week 😩


----------



## richart (Dec 13, 2019)

IanM said:



			Really sorry. Election result means I'm out of circulation next week 😩
		
Click to expand...

That is a shame Ian.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 13, 2019)

See you there at 9.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2019)

How is the course looking for tomorrow @richart , trolleys ok or better to carry?


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			How is the course looking for tomorrow @richart , trolleys ok or better to carry?
		
Click to expand...

Trollies fine, though I always carry. 

Played today and apart from a few puddles on fairways, it was in great nick. Greens really true, with a decent pace.  Best greens we have had for years in the winter, and fairways have recovered from summer drought. 

See you tomorrow.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2019)

Have a great day you guys !


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			See everyone tomorrow, 50 miles from home, with the M25 probably 2 hours 

Click to expand...

80 something miles for me and I'll probably beat you
But then I do leave silly early..


----------



## IanM (Dec 15, 2019)

Have fun....wish I was there!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2019)

Well, the rain held off!
Blackmoor as good as ever, a bit damp in places but given the deluge last night - remarkable.
Thanks to Rich, as always, for setting it up
Thanks to Lee and Jon for the company and the laughs.
Some good, some ok and some downright ugly golf from us but a good time was had.
Had to dash off as I needed to get back for my interview at the new club.
Have myself 3 hours - took 1 1/2
Sitting around waiting for another half an hour before I need to go...
Rich and Co got stuck behind the rollup...they might be finishing about now.....


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, the rain held off!
Blackmoor as good as ever, a bit damp in places but given the deluge last night - remarkable.
Thanks to Rich, as always, for setting it up
Thanks to Lee and Jon for the company and the laughs.
Some good, some ok and some downright ugly golf from us but a good time was had.
Had to dash off as I needed to get back for my interview at the new club.
Have myself 3 hours - took 1 1/2
Sitting around waiting for another half an hour before I need to go...
Rich and Co got stuck behind the rollup...they might be finishing about now.....
		
Click to expand...

Just got back home !

Really lucky with the weather, and I have never played on a calmer day. Roads from my house to the course were flooded, but Blackmoors drainage fortunately kicked in.

Big thanks to all of you that braved the drive, and hope you got home safely.


----------



## IanM (Dec 16, 2019)

Grrrrrrrrrr...................   I am still at the PC having had a long old day of nowt but aggro!  But i am glad Blackmoor was nice!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2019)

Cheers for the game today - considering the level of rain the course held up very well as per normal. Course is one of my favourites- green good as always. Weather lovely , company good and apart starting like a prat ended up with 37 points.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 16, 2019)

What a day for golf, and a course to go with it. 
Thanks for hosting Rich, first time at Blackmoor and could happily play there every week. Fish finger sandwich was top quality too!


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			What a day for golf, and a course to go with it.
Thanks for hosting Rich, first time at Blackmoor and could happily play there every week. Fish finger sandwich was top quality too!
		
Click to expand...

Did you try the sausage roll at the halfway hut ?

If you ever want another game let me know Steve.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 16, 2019)

richart said:



			Did you try the sausage roll at the halfway hut ?

If you ever want another game let me know Steve.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was very tasty!


----------

